# Error installing chromium



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 12, 2011)

I am trying to install chromium, I got this error message.


```
cc1plus: error: unrecognized command line option "-Wheader-hygiene"
cc1plus: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unnamed-type-template-args"
gmake: *** [out/Debug/obj.target/protobuf_lite/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/unknown_field_set.o] Error 1
gmake: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/chromium.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/chromium.
```


----------



## thuglife (Oct 12, 2011)

Check ports/160935, should be the same issue.


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you thuglife


----------

